# Autocad drafted - Perth



## marshall79 (Jun 19, 2017)

Currently applying for 189 visa and wondered what the job situation was like in Perth. Worked as an Autocad drafter in the oil & gas industry (Aberdeen) for over 15 years. We would ideally like to move to Perth but realise that we have to go where the work is. TIA


----------

